# The Fursona Game



## HumanLombax (Oct 14, 2008)

Apparently, this was/is a game somewhere, but I decided to take it to the next level. You tell us 10 things about your Fursona that we may not know, then, the next person post 3-5 questions/comments concerning your fursona fololwed by thier 10 things. 

1. Orgee,is not actually a full blooded Lombax, I know what he is, but I have yet to tell anyone what his exact species is. 
2. Orgee has heterochromia, one blue, one Green eye
3. Orgee is EXTREMELY flexible, some people know this ^_^
4. Orgee is a bit of a whore (Then again, what fur isnt ^_^) But he is always very careful about any sexual contact.
5. Orgee is Bisexual, but is very confused about it
6. He is very laid back, but once enraged, hes unstoppable. 
7.  He gives off a subtle, but powerful pheromone, making him irresistible to some men and women
8. Orgee carries dual Gurkha Blade Kukri Knifes instead of the wrench like Ratchet. 
9. The hair atop his head naturally grows purple!
10. Orgee is allergic to Marijuana, as am I.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

1. so what DO you smoke then?
2. is it true, that your fursona is a bit on the perverted side? *sarcasm*
3. why the name orgee?... seriously, why?

1. sexuality of my fursona is too obvious to state
2. my fursona is NOT part cat, it's just part of the name... dammit T.T'
3. my fursona is actually a fennec fox
4. the picture I drew in my FA page is NOT of my fursona, he is a raccoon, fox mix
5. the ongoing joke of my fursona is that his pants are ALWAYS unzipped (don't ask me why... as I don't know)
6. My fursona is sexy... hehehe
7. my OTHER fursona is of a dolphin... because obviously, I have a huge love for those adorable things
8. my fursona doesn't come around often... I've seen maybe two other fennecs on this board -.-'
9. my fursona has extremely bright blue eyes... it pierces you, and makes you go "oh, is it hot in here?"
10.... hai


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Fursona past and history?
2. ????
3. PROFIT!!

1. Kyle is satisfied alone.
2. He can be quite a jerk at times.
3. He hates when people treat him as a pet, but he likes being pampered. There is a fine line...
4. He hates conforming to stereotypes, but he LOVES fish.
5. He is a serious light weight.
6. He has an up-front dom personality.
7. He has never thrown a punch, but has beaten numerous bullies in fights. 
8. He has also gotten the crap kicked out of him by those bullies he didn't beat.
9. He is fairly attached to material possessions. 
10. One of Kyle's hobbies is building models of things.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 1. so what DO you smoke then?
> 2. is it true, that your fursona is a bit on the perverted side? *sarcasm*
> 3. why the name orgee?... seriously, why?




1. I smoke the OCCASIONAL cigar, maybe 3 times a year
2. No...not at all  <.<               >.>
3. 4 reasons: I was listening to the band Orgy at the time, I have a friend named Toral (t ORAL) and I lost my virginity in an orgy........and ITs just plain fun ^_^


KittenAdmin
1. Are you any paticular type of cat?
2. How old is your fur?
3. is that your only fur?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> 1. Fursona past and history?
> 2. ????
> 3. PROFIT!!
> 
> ...



answers: 1. I don't know... he was always there... there xD
2. ?????
3. profit from what?

questions: 
1. is there a history to your character as to why he's a bit on the temperamental side?
2. "He has never thrown a punch, but has beaten numerous bullies in fights." .... eh?
3. any alternative fursonas?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 14, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> KittenAdmin
> 1. Are you any paticular type of cat?
> 2. How old is your fur?
> 3. is that your only fur?



1. Not really, his fur is thin and kinda long, not persian long, but enough that it kinda sticks out every which way. And he has a pink nose. :3
2. 21 years young yesums.
3. Nope :3 it's the one that best describes me.



NekoFox08 said:


> 1. is there a history to your character as to why he's a bit on the temperamental side?
> 2. "He has never thrown a punch, but has beaten numerous bullies in fights." .... eh?
> 3. any alternative fursonas?



1. Yeah, he was picked on a lot as a kid, all through elementary and middle school.
2. He tires them out by dodging and making fun of them until they give up and go home. He's been beaten up more times then he has won.
3. Mmmhmm... which ones do you want to know about? I have... two others. :3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 14, 2008)

Erm, I dunno who I am supposed to ask questions to now...

1. Pips grew up in an orphanage
2. She broke out at the age of twelve after her only friend got adopted
3. Lived in the wild for four/five years
4. Captured by the BPRD aged 16/ early 17
5. Sees Hellboy as a father figure
6. Can sense when people are reading her mind
7. Had a severe phobia of fire (it's not as bad now [I myself am a pyromaniac])
8. Was taught to read by Abe Sapien
9. Cannot remember her life before the age of three but has horrific nightmares
10. She enjoys swimming in Abe Sapien's tank


----------



## Kume (Oct 14, 2008)

Questions for Ramsey: 
1 Who is Ape Sapien??
2 How old is she?
3 Species?


1 He looks at human porn! =O
2 He is a pot-head ^_^;
3 He likes to listen to heavy metal as loud as the stereo will go
4 LOVES chocolate covered strawberries!
5 Owns a couple of guns
6 He likes to skateboard, alot
7 Loves to play guitar
8 Hates to wear shirts >.<
9 Hates to wear shoes 
10 Is, in fact, in love!!!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 14, 2008)

Answers:
1. He's a character from Hellboy and the BPRD comics. A fish/man who breathes both water (of a make-up very similar to human tear) and air (although he can only do this for about half an hour at a time). He has psy- abilities such as reading people's minds and seeing the past of objects he holds etc. You can probably find a good bio somewhere on the internet.
2. She's just about to turn 18
3. Tigress =]

Questions ^_^
1. Age?
2. Does he own a guitar? (If so, model?)
3. Favourite song to play on guitar?


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

For Mr_Foxx
1. how much of a pot head
2. What kind of guns
3. how far does his stereo go, (to 11 right?)

1. he can polymorph
2. he can play the flute
3. he covers 95% of himself up when not polymorphed
4. has magic
5. is a mystery
6. has punched woman before
7. never throws the first punch
8. is a mute when not polymorphed
9. wears only black and camo clothing
10.is in his early 20's


----------



## Tanner (Oct 14, 2008)

1. What is a polymorph?
2. Can I steal your flute?
6. Why?


1. Tanner is a mixture of a tiger and panther
2. She is not half and half tiger/panther (52 percent Panther, 49 percent Tiger)
3. We are both bad at math when we do not have a calculater
4. Both Tanner and I are still virgins (don't laugh at me please)
5. Before I became Satanist, Tanner was part Demon.
6. Tanner likes to roll around in the mud when it rains
7. Tanner likes to spit in people's drinks when they piss her off
8. Tanner has a sexual attraction to aliens
9. Tanner knows how to pickpocket (and she won't teach me T_T)
10. Tanner has no number ten, she has embrassed herself enough.


----------



## Kume (Oct 14, 2008)

Keaoden said:


> For Mr_Foxx
> 1. how much of a pot head
> 2. What kind of guns
> 3. how far does his stereo go, (to 11 right?)


 
1. HUGE
2. .357, AR-15, and an M-4 carbine
3. 36


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Huh, My fursona:

1: Thinks she's an otter
2: Wants to take over the world
3: Wants to employ other short furs to help take over the world
4: Thinks she can swim just as well as an otter even though she can't.
5: Likes fish just like an otter.
6: Isn't an otter
7:Adores sharp silvery objects
8: Was probably raised by otters
9: Thinks pixie sticks are the best substance in the world.
10: Loves water

Questions for the Lombax:
1: What is a lombax?
2: Is his purple hair black-light sensitive?
3: Does he like water?

Questions for Ramsey:
1: Who is trying to read your mind right now?
2: Do you like fish? (to eat them?)
3: What are the horrible nightmares about?

Questions for the KittenAdmin:
1: Can Kyle do a Barrel Roll?
2: Does Kyle Hang out in ceilings spying on people?
3: Is Kyle afraid of water?


----------



## Chex (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have any questions, but I do have my facts!

1. S/he is a Rennel, a fennec fox/lemur mix
2. S/he never combs hir hair
3. Can usually seen with hir laptop
4. Works at a fabic store!
5. Has a thing for motorcycles
6. Hates shoes, but loves toe socks
7. Always wears novelty socks, but never of the same pattern on both paws
8. Could live on tea
9. Always wears at least two necklaces, and hir keys on hir belt loop. There's a raptor on that keychain
10. Dresses a little on the frumpy side


----------



## Emil (Oct 14, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> (Then again, what fur isnt ^_^)



Me.

alchemydragon:

1) Why so many species to mix?
2) Is a herm?
3) Frumpy?

My sonna:

1 )Is horrible at driving cars/trucks
2 )Has been in military prison
3 )Is a Green Beret
4 )Dislikes physical contact
5 )Suffers from mild joint pain
6 )Eats with his fingers
7 )Doesnt drink alcohol
8 )Enjoys Reggae and Ska
9 )Is a survivalist
10)Is fairly laconic


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

Tanner said:


> 1. What is a polymorph?
> 2. Can I steal your flute?
> 6. Why?



Polymorph is the ability to shape change into any animal/antho/hybrid etc.

No you cannot steal my flute, its very special

And as to why I punched a woman, well she had daggers...nuff said.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 14, 2008)

Emil said:


> Me.
> 
> alchemydragon:
> 
> ...


1) Is that why he got in military prison
4) *pokes*
6) Has he ever bit his fingers?


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

Emil said:


> My sonna:
> 
> 1 )Is horrible at driving cars/trucks
> 2 )Has been in military prison
> ...




That's awesome, and by the associative property you're awesome.


----------



## Emil (Oct 14, 2008)

Tanner said:


> 1) Is that why he got in military prison
> 4) *pokes*
> 6) Has he ever bit his fingers?



1)No, thought that is an interesting idea...
4)>_<
6)No... not yet anyway



Xipoid said:


> That's awesome, and by the associative property you're awesome.



Im not sure if this is sarcasm


----------



## Chex (Oct 14, 2008)

_alchemydragon:

1) Why so many species to mix?
2) Is a herm?
3) Frumpy?_ 


1. Because that's what my fursona felt like it should be.
2. Is genderless, actually. But saying 'it' makes hir sound like a thing. Usually, s/he goes by "he" anyway.
3. Baggy/old clothes. Things s/he's had since high school.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

Emil said:


> Im not sure if this is sarcasm




It's not, but I felt if I clarified it would detract from my initial emphatic response. (Seriously, I am very into survivalist stuff and the military, esp. Green Berets, but more on a spectating ground)


----------



## Lord Eon (Oct 14, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Huh, My fursona:
> 
> 1: Thinks she's an otter
> 2: Wants to take over the world
> ...



Questions!

1 - Judging by your info, I expect your fursona is actually a wolf. That's quite different to an otter, so why does she think she is one? She must have seen her reflection at some point if she lives around water?

2 - What does she intend to do once she has taken over the world?

3 - If pixie sticks are the best substance in the world to her, what is the worst?

And now it's time for some info about my fursona you may or may not know (I imagine most of you don't know any of the following)!

1 - Both of his parents are hybrids themselves. His mother is half cat and half fennec, while his father is half cat and half squirrel.

2 - He is a recently qualified Jedi Knight.

3 - He can fly a star fighter, but only in atmosphere and against gravity. He has never been trained to fly in space.

4 - He has had a severe phobia of matter transporters ever since three marines were killed when a one malfunctioned (he had just gone through the transporter himself a few moments earlier). He has since sworn never to set foot on a transporter pad again.

5 - Despite being married, he has a roving eye. He thinks Tikal is hot.

6 - His favourite food is swordfish. 

7 - His secret ambition was and kind of still is to be Chancellor of Earth one day. 

8 - He does not believe in monarchies, despite being married to a Queen and holding the title of Viceroy. 

9 - He is incredibly cuddly. 

10 - He has been further away from Earth than any known Terran to date (over five hundred light years).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2008)

Lord Eon said:


> Questions!
> 
> 1 - Judging by your info, I expect your fursona is actually a wolf. That's quite different to an otter, so why does she think she is one? She must have seen her reflection at some point if she lives around water?
> 
> ...



Close, it's a thing that is bigger than a wolf but looks like a fox walking on stilts.

She was raised by otters probably. Even if she saw her own reflection she'd think she was an otter. She thinks otters can look like her family or herself.

Once she took over the world, she would direct building programs to make things easier for shorter creatures. After all, the world  is built for tall critters, it's not fair, she'll tell you.

The worst substance has to be vegetables. To her they are vile, nasty things.

Questions for you.

What does your character think of the Dark Side?

Where did he go when he became the one to step furthest from the Earth.

Can he swim?


----------



## Lord Eon (Oct 14, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Questions for you.
> 
> What does your character think of the Dark Side?



He thinks that the dark side is dangerous. Though he accepts that some people may have tried to use it from a desire to do good, it has ultimately led to their corruption. He would avoid using it altogether. 



Trpdwarf said:


> Where did he go when he became the one to step furthest from the Earth.



First to a planet called Nebulan, then to the fourth moon of a gas giant called Regulan, which is the location of the headquarters of one of the Jedi factions in the Milky Way galaxy. 



Trpdwarf said:


> Can he swim?



Yes. He even enjoys swimming. It must be the fifty percent of him that's not  cat. =P


----------



## Jack (Oct 14, 2008)

since the game has been broken above me, I have no questions.

every thing but 1,2,3 and 9 are true about me as well.

1. is a trained killer.
2. hates killing.
3. can heal faster than Wolverine.
4. is very contact skittish with strangers (shy.)
5. is scared of heights.
6. likes to swim so much he practically could live in the watter.
7. has never been drunk or high. 
8. likes to make other people happy.
9. has no recollection of his parents.
10. is difficult to anger.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 14, 2008)

Um I don't know who I am supposed to ask now so. I guess I'll post my ten.

1. Prefers silver jewelry to gold jewelry
2. Smokes cigarettes on rare occasions.
3. Cat nip affects him the same as any regular cat.
4. Deathly afraid of spiders, especially the little ones, the smaller the scarier.
5. Loves all music from the 80s including pop, and bits of country songs. Though he claims he is a purely heavy metal fan.
6. Watches day time soaps. General Hospital in particular.
7. Has crashed his C-47 more times then he'd like to admit.
8. Wading into water he is okay, but touch him in a pool or bath, and he will freak out and panic.
9. Claims to not be a redneck, but when upset or excited he talks in a southern drawl and if football isn't on he will watch NASCAR and drink beer.
10. Oddly enough his one major kink is having sex with a woman in the shower.


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Who is your fursona?
2. Does he/she ever smoke more than cigarettes?
3. Oh, what kinds of music? I love music! *wags*

1. Cascade is a wolf, due to my natural affinity to canines.
2. Cascade originally used two katana, then switched to nothing, now he uses a shotgun due to my recent "Zombie Apocalypse" theme going around my artist friends.
3. Cascade has longer hair mainly due to the fact that I have trouble with the widthly proportions of furry heads.
4. Cascade is a mirror of my inner sexual desires, so that I might act on them in the third person over the internet. I'd be damned to act on them in real life.
5. Cascade is bisexual, probably due to my previously repressed bisexuality. (I just came out of the closet.)
6. Cascade, unlike how I portray him as a sexual fetish, is actually me with fur; very nice and easy to get along with. Anything but a sexual deviant like I make him sound. 
7. Cascade plays the guitar. This is probably due to the fact that I sing often, and want to play the guitar.
8. Cascade has a huge bad luck streak, like me. I mean, one time I fell down the stairs and broke three bones because I tripped on my cat that I was LOOKING at, and my glasses broke. (I was wearing them at the time)
9. Cascade's a real nerdy wimp who wears glasses. Sort of like me, but I wear contacts usually. 
10. I can't think of anything else, honestly. I guess most people wouldn't know of Cascade being a dark brown timber wolf unless I told someone, so I should probably state that.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 14, 2008)

*1. Who is your fursona?*
He is Kingman Alphonso Highborn. Inquisitor of the Radical Ordo. Professional demon slayer. 
*2. Does he/she ever smoke more than cigarettes?*
He might smoke a cigar if offered one. He isn't to big on drugs.
*3. Oh, what kinds of music? I love music! *wags**
His favorite genre is metal, but hard and soft rock, the power ballads, glam rock, and the quirky pop stuff like Fine Young Cannibals, Wierd Al, really if was in the 80's he will listen to it.

Okay 3 for Cascade:
1. What kind of shotgun? Make? Style?
2. Favorite song you can play on the guitar?
3. What's the worst unlucky thing to happen to your fursona?


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

Kingman said:


> Okay 3 for Cascade:
> 1. What kind of shotgun? Make? Style?
> 2. Favorite song you can play on the guitar?
> 3. What's the worst unlucky thing to happen to your fursona?


 
1. A spas 12 gauge shotgun with a nice, leather grip.
2. You Remind Me of Home - Death Cab for Cutie (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KhjwWl6MX8)
3. He fell down an escalator to the top of a taaaaaaalllll building that takes about 6 minutes to ride up and repeatedly fell until he hit the non moving ground, broken physically, emotionally and optically (he needs those glasses to see) about five minutes of falling later.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't like praising myself, but in short, I am an average (body-wise, spiritual-wise, etc.)
*full-blooded* lombax.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 16, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I don't like praising myself, but in short, I am an average (body-wise, spiritual-wise, etc.)
> *full-blooded* lombax.



Then I only have 1 question for you:
1.  If you could say anything to someone who worked on the original _Ratchet & Clank_ video game, what would it be?

OK, 10 things about my fursona:
1. He is an embodiment of what I would like to be if/when I enter the 22nd century.
2. That said, I made him 16 years younger just so he'd likely see that elusive date.  (Alas, I will be 127 years old on New Years' day, 2101, so I will unlikely see the 22nd century... as much as I'd love to.)
3. All of the technological features incorporated into his body are either things that are possible or are actively being researched (and a vast majority are the latter!)
4. The primary technologies currently being researched irl are: teleportation, cloaking, cold fusion (yes, it looks like the dudes back in the '80s may have been on to something), optical SETI, active armor, self-healing materials, transparent aluminum (yes, _Star Trek_ fans, this is actually something that is real and will be incorporated in military tech starting about 2009!) and advanced AI technologies used in Japan.  (Yes, Japan actually intends to build real androids to replace their aging workforce by the middle of the 21st century... and I see no reason why they won't succeed!)
5. Fictional technologies: interstellar teleportation (the stuff I use in my fursona's bio is well beyond our current level of technology.)  Neural simulations (I see no reason why we can't do this by the end of the 21st century, but it is currently well beyond our tech level today.)

...that is all.  Sorry I couldn't do 10 traits... I guess you'll have to ask questions based on the 5 traits I've listed thus far!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2008)

1.  *Who* is your fursona, again?  (Is he anybody important?)

2.  Does he have any organic parts left, after all that tech's been installed?  (Though your info says "android"... not cyborg.)

3.  Can he walk and chew gum at the same time?  (How good is he at multitasking?)

---------------------

1.  Roose is a direct decendent of the original founders of the CityHome Hurro'Tau'ta.  (Not just an "in-law" decendent.)

2.  Roose learned his fighting skills from his mother.

3.  Roose is also EXTREMELY flexible.  (He can lick any part of his body...)

4.  Roose is a very slow waker... if he awakes in the night, he tends to walk about half asleep, which can be a problem, since he doesn't wear pajamas.

5.  Roose, like all male 'Twill, grew his wings during the onset of puberty.  Due to this, and the fact he hasn't yet taken a mate, shirts are a much more important part of his daily wardrobe than pants.  (Wings covered in public, the rest doesn't matter...)

6.  Roose, like all male 'Twill, has extra (specialized) "equipment".  (Ahem!)

7.  Roose's slideship, GreenDay, uses a synthetic crystal as a power source... a crystal bonded with a donated Spirit, given (in GreenDay's case) by a dying female 'Twill, just at the moment of her death.  (Through a process of "copying" onto a crystal "seed"...)

8.  Roose and his future mate, Chorri, have know each other since early childhood.  (When they both accidentally touched hands during a multi-CityHome get-together festival, while reaching for the same piece of sweetbread...)

9.  'Twill greet with a brush of their tail tufts, not by a handshake.  Roose follows this practice, even towards non-'Twill, as a gesture/offering of friendship.  (It's a cultural reflex... touching another's hands is a gesture of intimacy/family.)

10.  Roose considers wasabi mildly spicy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 16, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Then I only have 1 question for you:
> 1.  If you could say anything to someone who worked on the original _Ratchet & Clank_ video game, what would it be?



I've only played the PS3 versions, which is still Insomniac Games.

I would say, "Why all the cliff hangers?"


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> 1.  Roose is a direct decendent of the original founders of the CityHome Hurro'Tau'ta.  (Not just an "in-law" decendent.)
> 
> 2.  Roose learned his fighting skills from his mother.
> 
> ...


1. What time period/planet/alter universe does he live in?

2. Why is it important to hide his wings? Cultural thing? 

3. What species is he again? >.>
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Shenzi likes freerunning, but isn't very good at it. Lots of scraped knees.

2. She loves science and does experiments in her spare time.

3. These experiments are usually flammable in nature.

4. She can make chloroform from household chemicals. (Don't be anywhere near her in a club...)

5. She likes  to tease lions, but doesn't hate them.

6. Her left eye has a scar from a knife fight in Uptown Miami.

7. Her mane always goes ungroomed. Her excuse is that she can't reach her back.

8. She's actually quite mellow, but acts eccentric.

9. Daft Punk is her favorite band.

10. She drinks energy drinks every chance she gets.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2008)

1.  Present time period/Homeworld circles the sun Tau-ta, and shares its name/universe is of my own creation.

2.  Yes, a cultural thing, with a bit of hormonal/biological discomfort.  Newly matured males who haven't yet mated wear a traditional shirt/vest called a Nute... a male's wings are stubby and vestigal, used to display his sexual intrest in a female, so they are kept covered, so strange females don't see them and get the "wrong idea."  Roose is saving his wings for his intended, Chorri.

3.  Tau'Twill... "People of the Sun", for a loose translation (subject to change, when I have time to think on the matter further... yeah, I may have it translated elsewhere, and just forgot).  An alien species of my own creation:

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Very interesting. I could never create anything that elaborate so Shenzi just stays a punk on the modern city streets.


----------



## Journey (Oct 16, 2008)

For Shenzi
1.Has she ever had to use her chloroform skills or does she just know them cause she can?
2. Whatâ€™s her favorite energy drink?
3. What was the knife fight about?
 

Journey comes from a clan of gargoyles that lives in Iowa. Over the years the clan has evolved (so to speak) to withstand some of Iowa harsh winters. If you were to go back on Journeyâ€™s blood line however youâ€™d find both English and Scottish gargoyle heritage,
Journey has a sister named Haven. Sometimes they are called the twins not cause they look alike but cause they were hatched on the same day. Journeyâ€™s egg was actually laid after Havens so technically she was born prematurely.
Gargoyles arenâ€™t suppose to be out during the day, But Journey was poking her nose where it did not belong and got herself cursed (or not, as Journey says â€œnow I can see the sunâ€)
Journey tends to see the glass as half full most of the time.
Journey is also very naivety about the world around her, and very curious which gets her into trouble a lot. Sheâ€™s also a little too trusting.
When Journey gets angry she can be very ferrous, But Haven or a close friend can usually clam her down by scratching behind her ears. (Has to be a friend, an enemy is likely to lose the hand.
Between her and Haven, Journey is the stronger of the two. 
When it comes to gliding, Journey certainly isnâ€™t the fastest but she can go the farthest before having to rest.
Journey is a comic book nut. She has a huge collection. She also likes Movies and video games.
Journeys favorite food is strawberries


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

1. Not yet. She has some eeevvvilll plans for it though.

2. Full Throttle. She'll try any kind, but Full Throttle and Bawls are her main loves.

3. She got jumped, but fought back with her pocket knife. In the fray, her paw slipped and she cut her eye+eyelid and had to wear corrective contacts for a while.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 17, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Very interesting. I could never create anything that elaborate so Shenzi just stays a punk on the modern city streets.



Thanks... I created my first alien critter 33 years ago, so I've had lots of practice.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 17, 2008)

> Journey comes from a clan of gargoyles that lives in Iowa. Over the years the clan has evolved (so to speak) to withstand some of Iowa harsh winters. If you were to go back on Journeyâ€™s blood line however youâ€™d find both English and Scottish gargoyle heritage,
> Journey has a sister named Haven. Sometimes they are called the twins not cause they look alike but cause they were hatched on the same day. Journeyâ€™s egg was actually laid after Havens so technically she was born prematurely.
> Gargoyles arenâ€™t suppose to be out during the day, But Journey was poking her nose where it did not belong and got herself cursed (or not, as Journey says â€œnow I can see the sunâ€)
> Journey tends to see the glass as half full most of the time.
> ...


1. Does Journey ever get *too* angry to get calmed down?
2. What genre of comic books does she like?
3. Why strawberries? Why not a type of meat?




Kyellan's most prized possession is a necklace worn by his long-lost mother.
Kyellan is extremely flexible.
Kyellan and his brother Millird are polar opposites.
Kyellan loves animals, but has a strict diet of meat, so will only eat the meat of animals killed by others.
Kyellan believes that life should be lived for the pleasure of others and not yourself.
Kyellan secretly hopes he never has to meet his mother, in case she abandoned him on out of hate, instead of to protect him.
Kyellan dislikes people who get angry often, because he tends to get angry when others are angry, and he *hates* getting angry.
Kyellan often tries to contain himself from wagging his tail, panting, howling at the full moon, ect. because it reminds him of his "other self" too much.
Kyellan tries to be as humble as possible.
Kyellan *LOVES* bacon.
Please read Kyellan's bio at http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23611&page=2 before asking any questions, because it may answer quite a few.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Just HOW flexible? Hmm...
2. Has he ever killed an animal?
3. BAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN!!!!
-------------------
Christopher 'Stain' McGorver
-------------------
- Has an awkward personality.
- Talks in Bass, has a deep voice.
- Loves guns.
- Loves rebuilding cars.
- Loves hair dye.
- Never combs his hair.
- Very hygenic.
- Has an IQ of 130 (Same as mine )
- Hates kids.
- Did a day care job for a month, was kicked out after he tackled a 10 year old.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 17, 2008)

> 1. Just HOW flexible? Hmm...
> 2. Has he ever killed an animal?
> 3. BAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN!!!!


1. He is flexible enough to do many feats accomplished by only the most skilled gymnasts.
2. Once, when he was hopelessly lost, but he vowed to never do it again except in life or death situations.
3. That's not a question, but yes, BAAAAAAAAACCCCCCOOOOOOONNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome. Bacon is awesome.
Now someone's gotta do me


----------



## Journey (Oct 17, 2008)

Kyellan said:


> 1. Does Journey ever get *too* angry to get calmed down?
> 2. What genre of comic books does she like?
> 3. Why strawberries? Why not a type of meat?





1. Journey usually a fairly happy Garg. so far the only time she got really anrgy was when two Dargons desided to fight in their area. (think it was just to see who stronger or some shit like that) anyway one of them desided to demonstrate how powerful he was but bosting he could knock out all these gargoyles with a single hit (they had drawn a croud of the younger ones in Her clan. the adults weren't there and Haven was still trying to catch up) what he didn't count on was the fact Journey has a hick skull (litteraly) and stayed consous after the first blow. Being attacted and watching her clan brothers and sisters be atacked is what really pissed her off but Haven managed to calm her down that time, which was probably good cause depsite the fact those two were jerks they were still full grown dragons. Also Journey has nothing against Dragons just jerks.

2. Journey has all kind from Marvel, DC, Dark hourse, and manga, and genre wise she has from superhero, to romance, to horor.

3. Journey loves meat and will difently take a steak if offerd but it's more along the lines of how offtern she can get it. Meat she can get anytime. strawberries are more of a once in a while treat

For StainMcGorver
1. favoret type of car?
2. how many different colors has your hair been?
3. why did you tackle the kid


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Most likely an '80-something Corvette or a Viper.
2. He has been basically everything, but he keeps it to Red, Cyan, and Silver.
3. He called him a dickhead.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 17, 2008)

Q1 can i get you drunk 
Q2 what the hell is a square root 
Q3 what dum ass came up with silent letters

1 passed school with Bs 
2 is afraid to fly 
3 not afraid of hights 
4 has never seen a whipperwill (has any one, i only hear them)
5 cant climb trees to save his life 
6 got his nipple bitten of by a beaver (long strory)
7 alwase has a broken pocket watch with him (was grandads)
8 never had colored greens 
9 likes to skip rocks 
10 hates beer


----------



## Entropy (Oct 17, 2008)

Q1. Is his hat really as cool as it looks?
Q2. What species is he? I'm not sure what you meant by "mut"
Q3. What does he do for a living?

1. Has tentacles instead of head hair
2. Technically neither scaley nor furry; he has smooth, hairless skin but doesn't have scales
3. Excellent pilot, has his own spacecraft
4. Said ship is a modified troopship/dropship kitted out to be his residence for months on end in space. It's also packing some major firepower in the form of quad 40mm autocannons and a couple of tons of missiles. Should be enough to deal with them pesky space pirates and outlaws. Oh, which incidentally is what he does for a job.
5. Is also a skilled mechanic and can fix all types of machinery from gearboxes to fusion reactors
6. Is intolerant of alcohol, and even a glass of beer would make him quite sick
7. Likes fish... a lot 
8. Wears an awesome trenchcoat which you totally wish you had 
9. His first name, Garviel, was taken from a Space Marine character called Garviel Loken in a Warhammer 40,000 novel. His full name is Garviel Arkrhian Khandra, although I'm thinking of changing this.
10. He stays warm in even very cold conditions. You'll see him walking through snow in just a t-shirt and trousers and thinking that it's just fine, or maybe even quite nice weather. His metabolism puts out a lot of heat, so he's cuddly and warm to snuggle up to if you're ever cold :3


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> 1.  *Who* is your fursona, again?  (Is he anybody important?)
> 
> 2.  Does he have any organic parts left, after all that tech's been installed?  (Though your info says "android"... not cyborg.)
> 
> 3.  Can he walk and chew gum at the same time?  (How good is he at multitasking?)



Answer to 1)

Telnac's no one of particular importance, but he's been working alongside the important people involved with the discovery of extraterrestrial life and the establishment of relations with alien civilizations when we did make contact.

In his bio, he's an artist who's worked at the Jet Propulsion Laboratory during the middle of the 21st century.  As such, he was working alongside the scientists who discovered life on all of the spherical ice worlds that have a radius greater than 500km.  While he didn't make the discoveries, he was responsible for providing illustrations (since nearly all of the life discovered was microscopic) that clearly displayed the important details of these life forms.

In 2062, he had been promoted to middle management and was only doing art as a hobby.  Optical SETI was using satellites on the opposite sides of the Solar System to get very clear images, capable of resolving details as small as 100km on a planet or moon orbiting a star 10 light years away.  Since there are so many worlds being studied, most of the grunt work was being done by graduate student interns, and Telnac was their manager.  One of those graduate students found the spectroscopic signature for stainless steel on one of the moons of a gas giant orbiting a star 15 light years away.  So again, he was working alongside the person who made the discovery, but he wasn't the important person in question.

Needless to say, we sent a signal to the aliens.  30 years later, in 2092, they responded by teleporting a diplomatic delegation directly onto the floor of the UN General Assembly.  In addition to establishing formal relations with the nations of the world, the aliens were interested in meeting the woman who discovered their civilization.  But she had been murdered by her boyfriend many years prior to the aliens' arrival.  So Telnac, as old as he was by that time (103), was effectively drafted as a liaison to the Evyttakian delegation.  Again, he wasn't the official ambassador, but as a liaison he regularly met with the ambassador, the aliens and the President.

After a pulmonary emboli in 2101 forced him back into retirement, he made plans to have his mind downloaded into a machine when he died.  He died in 2107.  While he was dead, his mind was still active thanks to a simulation of his brain that was started the moment of his death.  During that time, he chose what he wanted his new body to be and what features it would have.  His custom dragon body was finished in 2112 and the simulation of his brain was installed into it.  So he was effectively reincarnated via technology into the body of an android dragon.

I'm still writing the 22nd century portion of his bio, so I won't go much more than that into his background... but his bio ends in the middle of the 22nd century it does go a bit beyond his body's actual creation.

I chose to make him someone near the important people, but not THE important person for two reasons: so he could witness first-hand many of the important historical events of the universe I'm creating, but not be the one who really set those events in motion or drastically changed their outcome.  So he'd be in the room when something important happens, but he's not the one who has to make the hard decision.

Oh, a side note: I never reveal Telnac's human form's name in the writing of his bio.  It's autobiographical style, so he's always talking about "I" or "me."  This was intentional, because I wanted to emphasize that Telnac really chose a new identity after his technological reincarnation.

Answer to 2)
No.  He's completely artificial.  When his human body died, much of it was implants... likely close to 50% of his body mass.  But even at the start of the 22nd century, the human form was still mortal.  You can scoop out all of the innards and replace them with artificial organs, but in time the human brain will ultimately fail.  Telnac's human form died of a stroke.  Even with medics teleporting in mere seconds after it happened, there was simply nothing they could do.  They could have saved a younger man, but a 118 year old man's body simply is too frail to survive such an event.

Answer to 3)
He can chew gum and fly through the clouds of Titan at Mach 6 at the same time.  But gum really isn't designed for a dragon's mouth, so he probably wouldn't chew gum.  Lack of molars & all that.


Now, to Entropy:
Q1: Are you looking for an android dragon employee?    Our bios seem to be quite compatible!
Q2: Where is your home domain: around an alien world...?  Near Earth...?  In this Galaxy at all...?
Q3: Why intolerant of alcohol?


----------



## Tanner (Oct 17, 2008)

Entropy said:


> Q1. Is his hat really as cool as it looks?
> Q2. What species is he? I'm not sure what you meant by "mut"
> Q3. What does he do for a living?
> 
> ...


1. What happens if I pull one out?
6.  Can I have it then?
7. Does that make him a fish-o-sexual?


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tanner said:


> 1. Tanner is a mixture of a tiger and panther
> 2. She is not half and half tiger/panther (52 percent Panther, 49 percent Tiger)
> 3. We are both bad at math when we do not have a calculater
> 4. Both Tanner and I are still virgins (don't laugh at me please)
> ...



1. Is there a reason she likes rolling around in the mud?
2. Why aliens?
3. Can she teach me how to pickpocket?

Teige:
1. Teige is a military brat, his father was a Major in the USMC. His younger brother joined the marines also.
2. Teige and Jayna (twin brother and sister) once set fire to the house using a old paper clip, some soda and a hair dryer.
3. Teige is a very acomplished trick bartender.
4. Teige can make Chuck Norris cry. (not really)
5. Teige and I both come from somewhere else then where we currently live.
6. I made Teige because I was bored one day.
7. When he was in high school, he had sex with Jayna.
8. Was a virgin until said sex.
9. Teige knows how to make the two best drinks in the world, the flaming Dr. Pepper and the Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster. (These drinks do exist and are infact the best.)
10. Teige's personal picture is made by Faint.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 18, 2008)

1. How old is Tiege now? What's he up to, etc.?
2. Incest is hot. Are they still at it, or was it just an experiment?
3. Can he make a Fruity Prince? If not, WTF, man, not the best. If so, WTF man, why's he plowing wemminz?

Paimon (I suppose):
1. He's a wolf, NOT a goddamned kitten.
2. He's technically only five years old, going on six, and has the mentality to prove it, even if he has an adult libido.
3. He's so gay that it literally warps reality around him to be faggier, causing those effected to be "Paisexual" so they don't need to rethink their orientations.
4. Is pretty much God, so we're fucked.
5. Hotdogs entering his mouth is not appropriate for the eyes of children. Same with corndogs, popsicles, etc.
6. He's still not getting where these "women" things are from. Are they, like...some sort of migrating wild-life cousins of the Mammal phylum, or what?
7. "He misses English'su and Japanese'sya inappropriately'dayo, so he'll tend to talk like this'syo'ne! Gao!"
8. He does not fully understand the implications of taboo, so he sleeps around with strangers and his blood relatives without understanding what he's doing.
9. He's a retired Pop Singer/Movie and Broadway Actor/Fashion Model, but retired so he can go to school to be a hairdresser.
10. And finally, he'll be going as Light Yagami for Halloween this year, carrying around a prop "Desu Note", and whoever's name is written with in it shall be glomped, ear-nipped, and crotch-grinded within 40 seconds.


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 18, 2008)

AuraTwilight said:


> 1. How old is Tiege now? What's he up to, etc.?
> 2. Incest is hot. Are they still at it, or was it just an experiment?
> 3. Can he make a Fruity Prince? If not, WTF, man, not the best. If so, WTF man, why's he plowing wemminz?



1. Teige is 24 now. He currently owns and oporates a bar called the "Dog's Bottle" located in Ranestrom.

2. No, Teige and Jayna stoped after they went to college, Teige to the University of Texas and Jayna to USC.

3. Teige has a little black book with drink recipies in it. He can make, almost, any drink ever made. He enjoys woman because they don't have dicks.

About Paimon:

1. Is there a reason he is gay and, if not, when did he figure it out?
2. How come he doesn't understand woman?
3. Why did he leave a great gay life of being on Broadway to become a hairdresser?


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 18, 2008)

1. He was pretty much born gay, he was, to make a long story short, poofed into existence with body and mind pretty much already formed. He didn't realize at first, because he didn't know what sex was, but it was a pretty much glass closet, so finally dudes just had sex with him.

2. He doesn't really understand most of anything. Women in particular confuse him, because he doesn't know how they factor in. He's surrounded by gay guys, he and his son were born without sexual intercourse, and so he doesn't understand women, since they don't have penises. His current theory is that they're there to fawn over pretty bishonen idol types like himself, glomping and screeching for autographs. It's a form of Darwinism, weeding out the week.

3. Well, his business had him have to keep his family a secret from the public for the sake of his image, and he had to be away from them a lot, and when he WAS with them he couldn't go in public as much as he liked, so he quit.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 18, 2008)

Kender3421 said:


> 1. Is there a reason she likes rolling around in the mud?
> 2. Why aliens?
> 3. Can she teach me how to pickpocket?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fu (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh no questions I'm obliged to ask? Uh.

Has anyone ever tried to explain to Paimon the uses of women and vaginas? If not, d'you think it would work?

Anyway.

1. To try and stop confusion: Fu is a fairly old Japanese shapeshifting cat, or bakeneko. Ciele is what happened when she decided she wanted to be someone's child and got someone to conceive her.
2. Ciele doesn't remember much from being "just" a shapeshifter. She didn't remember anything at all until she hit double digits. Mostly she just remembers how to do things. Like shapeshift.
3. She has the potential ability to possess people, but she doesn't care, never did, and is therefore crap at it.
4. Fu has had at least five children, four of which were simple feral cats. She's promised to have another, and is very tempted to father yet another in the future (gendershifting ftw).
5. She'll drink anything alcoholic, unless it's got gin in it (Long Island Iced Tea doesn't count, it tastes of notalcohol).
6. Ciele isn't pure cat at all. She's half dog, an eighth horse, a sixteenth fox and the rest cat, which just manages to override anything else.
7. She likes rodents. Her mate is a mouse. She keeps rats and gerbils, and likes taking a form that appears to mix the two. Only occasionally does she wonder what they taste like. Especially guinea pigs.
8. She acts as if she dislikes kitsune on principle. Really, she just dislikes the fact that they get far more attention than bakeneko, and isn't about to hate anyone for their species.
9. Has a secret desire to be a lead singer of a cult band, though she can't sing anywhere near good enough. She can play piano at a performing level, however. She's just a bit of an attention whore inside.
10. For now, she's happiest just pretending to be a house cat.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 19, 2008)

> Has anyone ever tried to explain to Paimon the uses of women and vaginas? If not, d'you think it would work?



He's been explained the basics a few months ago and not quite getting it. First he asked what the vagina was for, and when it was explained to him, he processed the information and asked, "...so you have two butts'su?"


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 20, 2008)

1: Name is Nevarous Ironjaw.
2: He is an American Alligator.
3: Doesn't like wolves or any other pack animal.
4: Wears a large baggie Hawaiian shirt.
5: Can't hit a female no matter what.
6: He HATES peanutbutter!
7: Uses a one hand ax to fight with.
8: Doesn't really need the ax. lol
9: Likes to hunt for fossils.
10: Has a kind of kinght like code that he won't break.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 20, 2008)

*1. *Blondi was also the name of Hitlers dog XD But really, nazism doesnt affect on him at all. 
*2.* He believes in God.
*3. *He has never hitted anyone. He was beaten thousands of times in his childhood. He was also beaten by his parents.
*4.* He doesnt like insects! 
*5.* He HATES porridge!
*6.* Blondi is also sometimes wearing glasses. He cant read on big distances. To be honest, he hates glasses, but sun-glasses are another storry :3
*7.* His secret wish is to make a photo session of himself, and wants to be an actor in Broadway theater... Sounds egoistic, but he is definately not an egoistic jerk. 
*8.* When he loses temper... Then its the hell on earth. He is mostly very, very calm and kind. So dont worry!
*9.* He has huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge love problems. 
*10. *He is an passionate smoker.


----------



## Entropy (Oct 22, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Now, to Entropy:
> Q1: Are you looking for an android dragon employee? Our bios seem to be quite compatible!
> Q2: Where is your home domain: around an alien world...? Near Earth...? In this Galaxy at all...?
> Q3: Why intolerant of alcohol?


1) Hmm, perhaps... Garviel tends to work alone but he could certainly do with an extra pair of hands sometimes.
2) Well to be honest that area of character is a bit of a WIP. So far this is what I've got on him: _"A mercenary, bounty hunter and bodyguard by trade, Garviel is quite open about his profession and past, but nobody really asks him about that. Hailing from the planet Marnothon, a temperate and watery world famed for its massive heavy industries and great mineral wealth, Garviel sought to travel to see other planets and live the nomad's life without being tied down to one place. So he's frequently on the move, often moving between systems every few months, and in his downtime between his work h often visits worlds in-system and loves to photograph and write about them."_ So he's been to Earth a few times now and he likes it there, but he travels around a lot of different systems. Not as far as the whole galaxy though, because no species has colonised more than a few hundred light years from their home planet yet so there is no need to go that far.
3) That's a little reflection of myself really. I don't drink, mainly, because I don't like the taste of alcoholic drinks or the effect they have on me, but there are other reasons as well, health, money etc. I'm not actually alcohol intolerant but I thought it would be an interesting quirk of my fursona's species if he was.



Tanner said:


> 1. What happens if I pull one out?
> 6. Can I have it then?
> 7. Does that make him a fish-o-sexual?


1) He would scream very loudly, bleed quite a lot and then probably put a bullet through you. You'd need a knife to cut one off anyway though, they're about an inch and a half thick.
2) Of course!
3) No.


@ Nevarous:
1. Why choose an alligator as a fursona?
2. What's this knight-like code?
3. Why doesn't he like pack animals?


----------



## Lazer (Oct 22, 2008)

Blondi said:


> *1. *Blondi was also the name of Hitlers dog XD But really, nazism doesnt affect on him at all.
> *2.* He believes in God.
> *3. *He has never hitted anyone. He was beaten thousands of times in his childhood. He was also beaten by his parents.
> *4.* He doesnt like insects!
> ...




 So * Blondi* here are my three questions:

1: Is Blondi actually blonde?? =O
2: Clean photos or dirty photos in this photo session you mentioned?
3: What kind of cigarettes does he smoke?


Now here are my ten tidbits of information.


1: Lazer is bi-eyed , one sky blue, one red eye.

2: He's turned on by explosions and near death experiences

3: Sometimes he just needs hug

4: Lazer'ss favorite foods are pasta and seafood, put them together and that's even better!

5: His music isn't always as hard core as people think it is.. (he likes Elton John music)

6:  He's a bit mentaly unstable

7: he has tried counting all his spots before.

8: Lazer likes his coffee black

9: Lazer can dominate males with no problem, but is rather terrified of trying to dominate females.

10:  Likes cubs, and not even for dinner surprisingly, but he's a terrible role modle.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 23, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Now here are my ten tidbits of information.
> 
> 
> 1: Lazer is bi-eyed , one sky blue, one red eye.
> ...


 

7: What happened when he tried?
8: How on Earth does he stand that?
REAL QUESTION: I see that you use "he" instead of "it" or "she", is that just to keep everything simpler or does Lazer just feel a little more like a guy?


----------



## Entropy (Oct 23, 2008)

Nevarous said:


> 7: What happened when he tried?
> 8: How on Earth does he stand that?
> REAL QUESTION: I see that you use "he" instead of "it" or "she", is that just to keep everything simpler or does Lazer just feel a little more like a guy?


Hey, you didn't answer my questions! :'(


----------



## Blondi (Oct 23, 2008)

Lazer said:


> So * Blondi* here are my three questions:
> 
> 1: Is Blondi actually blonde?? =O
> 2: Clean photos or dirty photos in this photo session you mentioned?
> 3: What kind of cigarettes does he smoke?



1. No. He has a black fur. I couldnt make a good name, and this was the first thing I remembered.
2. Hm... I dunno...   Yet... Maybe dirty, maybe clear... 
3. Mostly "Viceroy Blue", but also L&M-Night. British ones .


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

Nevarous said:


> 7: What happened when he tried?
> 8: How on Earth does he stand that?
> REAL QUESTION: I see that you use "he" instead of "it" or "she", is that just to keep everything simpler or does Lazer just feel a little more like a guy?



 He got dizzy and kept loosing track.. D=

Lazer likes bitter things, they give him a certain jolt!

annndddd I'm Transgendered IRL. =3 Lazer is physically male.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

Blondi said:


> 1. No. He has a black fur. I couldnt make a good name, and this was the first thing I remembered.
> 2. Hm... I dunno...   Yet... Maybe dirty, maybe clear...
> 3. Mostly "Viceroy Blue", but also L&M-Night. British ones .



 

Awesome, lol, I always wondered from your name. ^_^ Hey, nothing wrong with dirty pictures XD Those can be fun.

Awesome, american cigarettes mostly suck, just like american beer.. <<"


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 23, 2008)

Fu said:


> 1. To try and stop confusion: Fu is a fairly old Japanese shapeshifting cat, or bakeneko. Ciele is what happened when she decided she wanted to be someone's child and got someone to conceive her.
> 2. Ciele doesn't remember much from being "just" a shapeshifter. She didn't remember anything at all until she hit double digits. Mostly she just remembers how to do things. Like shapeshift.
> 3. She has the potential ability to possess people, but she doesn't care, never did, and is therefore crap at it.
> 4. Fu has had at least five children, four of which were simple feral cats. She's promised to have another, and is very tempted to father yet another in the future (gendershifting ftw).
> ...



1. What kind of cat food does she prefer?
2. Is being male or female better?
3. Guinea pigs are tasty and she should try them.


So, about me;

1. I have a spiritual Other who is my soul mate
2. I am a timberxmaned wolf and proud
3. I never wear shirts
4. I have a blue streak in my hair
5. Is an artists-writer-student-silversmith
6. Doesn't actually wear jewellry
7. Our favourite food is ribs, or steak, or ribs, or steak
8. Likes Nickelback
9. Drinks Cider and whiskey
10. Is very very gay.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 23, 2008)

Entropy said:


> Q1. Is his hat really as cool as it looks?
> Q2. What species is he? I'm not sure what you meant by "mut"
> Q3. What does he do for a living?
> 
> ...


 
A1 yes my hat is firckin awsome 

A2 he is canine but has so many diffrent types of dogs mixed in to his blood i no longer belong to any one species 

A3 will do any type of labor but mainly a farm hand or a bricklayer 

now my questions 

can you use your hair as hands 

can i drive on your space ship (how fast it go?) *shakes uncontrollably

want to race by puting carburetors together


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> So, about me;
> 
> 1. I have a spiritual Other who is my soul mate
> 2. I am a timberxmaned wolf and proud
> ...


1. Who's your spiritual other? (Or is that classified?)
2. What do you smith? Just jewelry? 
3. How do you like your steak cooked?


Time for Java!
1. She hates having white fur, it gets dirty easy. 
2. She wears reading glasses.
3. She sings along to Journey every time it comes on, anywhere.
4. She has a female companion that I'm in the process of making.
5. She's a coffee fanatic.
6. Because of her cross (Hyena x Tiger) she loves rare steaks.
7. Her favorite food is lamb stew, though.
8. She can be sarcastic while sounding completely serious.
9. She identifies as "gender neutral, anatomically female".


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 23, 2008)

1. Ever thought about dyeing her fur
2. Rare Steaks *drools*
3. Even though she is a tiger/hyena does she still have the fake manly bits?

1. She loves being silly
2. She can be very naughty *winks*
3. When she is around younger cubs she gets childish
4. She prefers to be feral
5. Wishes her father would disappear
6. Likes black leather bondage
7. Loves to chase other animals
8. Loves paws
9. Gets excited around "large" males
10. Wishes people would relize how short her tail is.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> 1. Ever thought about dyeing her fur
> 2. Rare Steaks *drools*
> 3. Even though she is a tiger/hyena does she still have the fake manly bits?



1. She hates the smell of dye. XD
2. I know. I'm so hungry just thinking about a nice rare cube steak...
3. Nope, she just has girly bits. But her breasts are small due to the testosterone flood. XD

I'll let someone else ask you questions, but your fursona sounds like the type of person I'd like to meet.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> 1. She hates the smell of dye. XD
> 2. I know. I'm so hungry just thinking about a nice rare cube steak...
> 3. Nope, she just has girly bits. But her breasts are small due to the testosterone flood. XD
> 
> I'll let someone else ask you questions, but your fursona sounds like the type of person I'd like to meet.



hehe my fursona is very much like myself *grins*
*gives puppy eyes* I can has steak?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

My steak D:


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> My steak D:



d'awww... fine


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 23, 2008)

Entropy said:


> 1) @ Nevarous:
> 1. Why choose an alligator as a fursona?
> 2. What's this knight-like code?
> 3. Why doesn't he like pack animals?


 

Oops, sorry.

1: Because an alligator matches my moods, habits and just about everything about me.
2: Won't harm females or young, guards anyone who is in danger or is hurt. Its sort of like a knight's code but he made it up for himself.
3: As a loner he already doesn't like packs. He also feels that any fights should be one on one, such as a wolf could attack a full grown deer and win, but instead it hunts in a pack. He has also been ganged up on a lot over his life and is now at the point where he sees all packs or herds as a threat to himself.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 24, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Awesome, lol, I always wondered from your name. ^_^ Hey, nothing wrong with dirty pictures XD Those can be fun.
> 
> Awesome, american cigarettes mostly suck, just like american beer.. <<"



Well... Budweiser is not so bad. Mexican Corona is awfull...


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm in:

1. Irreverent the Otter, despite his name, is more playful than cynical
2. Irre is passionate about everything he does, lives life to 100%
3. Irre enjoys a fine cigar, anything but Cubans...they're crap!
4. Irre is a drink snob, only the best Scotch, Beer and Rums for him
3. Irre wants to re-pierce his ear, but the corporate world would shun him
4. Irre has a thing for silver, bright copper and brass, wears an ankle chain made of one of these
5. Irre collects and builds 1,000 yard target rifles
6. Irre loves to coach and instruct
7. Irre is politically active, but fights for a lost cause
8. Irre loves paint-ball, rec or woods, with a little speedball thrown in
9.  Irre wants to learn to draw, but has no skills
10. Irre wanted to be a professional pilot when he grew up, now he's just growing old.

Now, was there a discussion about steak?



Blondi said:


> Well... Budweiser is not so bad. Mexican Corona is awfull...



Budweiser is not beer.....its got rice malt in it.  If its not Reinheitsgebot, its crap! (told you  I'm a beer snob)


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Dang... sounds like a rough-life guru. Does he offer lessons in kick-ass?
2. Is he still trying to become a pilot? Sounds like he'd be a flight instructor if he did.
3. When he finds his choice Scotch... does he share?

Anyways, what's Korro is me, and the other way around.
1. Loves dark meat above all other forms of sustenance.
2. Adores the flavor of sweat, and has been known to suck on his arm-fur after a long workout in the heat.
3. Loves the taste of blood, and always sucks on his wounds when he gets them to replace the pain with the intoxicating flavor.
4. Absolutely Loves the feel of a good "kick" from a sip of an alcoholic beverage.
5. Is usually very gloomy when in crowds and uncomfortable.
6. Is unusually upbeat in one-on-one talk.
7. Loves feeling owned, or feeling like property of someone he trusts.
8. Gets random urges to punch hard objects repeatedly.
9 Always feels the strong need for snuggling.
10. Easily get's overpowered adrenaline rushes.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2008)

1. What do you mean "other forms of sustenance"?
2. Favorite alcoholic drink?
3. How gloomy?

1. My fursona isn't actually Russian contrary to his last name(his name is Salem Raninkov).
2. Has a Purple Heart he got when a bullet ripped through one of his kidneys in Somalia.
3. Was held as a P.O.W for a month.
4. He is the ANTI-HIPPIE.
5. Is a collector of Soviet era vehicles and weapons.
6. Hates John Lennon.
7. Is bi but has a girlfriend.
8. Loves old movies.
9. He is kind of anti-social.
10. Knows how to fence.


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 25, 2008)

1. What section of the military in Somalia? Army, Marines?
2. What weapons has he collected?
3. Sabre Epee or Foil fencing?

See earlier on in this thread for my character.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2008)

1. Marines
2. AK-47, AK-74,Makarov ,Dragunov SVD ,deactivated RPG-7, and other vehicles like T-72, T-53, two APCs, and a BRDM armored scout(oh and he can get the vehicles from a website called tanksforsale.co.uk just like everyone else).
3. Saber is his favorite but likes foil and epee.

1. What is his rank?
2. Who is Jayna?
3. What is his favorite drink to make and drink?


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> 1. Who's your spiritual other? (Or is that classified?)
> 2. What do you smith? Just jewelry?
> 3. How do you like your steak cooked?



Kieran Antoine. He is the rather thinner, hirsuite and sexy one in my main page picture on the left.

I smith silver, mostly rings, but I do make tiny animals, but I am also a ceramics student

Rare, bloody, trying to get away.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> 1. What do you mean "other forms of sustenance"?
> 2. Favorite alcoholic drink?
> 3. How gloomy?



1. AKA food.
2. Cream Sherri (how that spelled again?)
3. Like... evil glare, hunched up and sometimes in fetal position, clings to the shadows if the shadows aren't already full of people, and doesn't talk. That kind of gloomy... serious people-phobia...


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> 1. Dang... sounds like a rough-life guru. Does he offer lessons in kick-ass?
> 2. Is he still trying to become a pilot? Sounds like he'd be a flight instructor if he did.
> 3. When he finds his choice Scotch... does he share?



1. Irreverent has been through a lot, but what hasn't killed him, made him stronger.  He's slightly pesimistic in outlook, preferes to be pleasantly surprised than mildy disapointed.

2. Private pilot, with a lapsed medical.  Gets tougher after 40, and the kids take up a lot of his time now.

3.  There's always enough Belvenie Double Wood to go around.....




> Anyways, what's Korro is me, and the other way around.
> 4. Absolutely Loves the feel of a good "kick" from a sip of an alcoholic beverage.



Drinks for the kick, or the experience of trying different things?



> 5. Is usually very gloomy when in crowds and uncomfortable.



Hates small spaces too?




> 6. Is unusually upbeat in one-on-one talk.
> 9 Always feels the strong need for snuggling.
> 10. Easily get's overpowered adrenaline rushes.



Lets passion rule his heart?  Lives in the moment?


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 25, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> 3. Saber is his favorite but likes foil and epee.



Why Sabre? (Irre likes it too, starts training on Oct 28th)


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Drinks for the kick, or the experience of trying different things?
> Hates small spaces too?
> Lets passion rule his heart?  Lives in the moment?



Dang man... You're tearing me apart. But... I'm okay with that. Big brother much?

Drinks for the kick.... doesn't care for new experiences... likes familiar good ones.
Loves small spaces... just hates being in open places full of people... or even with any people. Also fears big spaces as a rule.
Don't know what to say about that last bit... he did make it though High-School, after all... so ... awww... I don't know.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> 1. Dang... sounds like a rough-life guru. Does he offer lessons in kick-ass?
> 2. Is he still trying to become a pilot? Sounds like he'd be a flight instructor if he did.
> 3. When he finds his choice Scotch... does he share?
> 
> ...


 
1. How does sweat taste to you?
2.Wanna have a drink sometime:grinjust joking)
3.What kind of hard objects do you punch?

As for me
1.Used to crowds, still don't like them
2.Likes music other than Rock.
3.Likes to play guitar, though sucks.
4.Loves artistry, self expression=freedom.
5.Travels alot.
6.Leaves the toilet seat up:grin:
7.Loves to dance(even if just moshing)
8.Sometimes to blunt.
9.Loves exercise, nature walks.
10.Did I mention music?


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 26, 2008)

1) Has homicidal impulses triggered by stupidity, paradoxes and cosplay
2) Hates KyoAni with a passion
3) Thinks Fate/Stay night is as good as anime will ever get
4) Plays Yu-gi-oh only because he likes oggle the card art
5) Narcoleptic but hates to sleep
6) Will never spend over $20 on a given day
7) Thinks celebrating things is a waste of time
8) Lives in Hawaii, but likes it when it rains
9) Bruises cuts and scrapes right arm on a consistent basis
10) Hates the sun and everything else in the world


----------



## Entropy (Oct 26, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> A1 yes my hat is firckin awsome
> 
> A2 he is canine but has so many diffrent types of dogs mixed in to his blood i no longer belong to any one species
> 
> ...


1) No, haha! I guess that would be cool but his 'noodles' are like really big dreadlocks in a way. They aren't prehensile or anything like that.

2) Hmm... I might let you have a go  It's powered by hybrid fusion reactor-turbojets, so the top speed is something approaching very fast in a planet's atmosphere. It would probably reach about Mach 7 or 8 before stuff started overheating. In space the air intakes are closed, and propellant is injected into the plasma of the reactors and fired out of the back at insane velocities. So the top speed in space is basically unlimited, and depends only on how long you want to accellerate for. It has a jump drive as well for very long distances, shortening journeys that would otherwise take years into days. However it isn't anywhere near as powerful as those that can be found on larger ships, so journeys between systems require it to dock with a merchant ship or some similar large vessel and be taken along with it.

3) Sure. Â£10 says I do it faster XD



To WhiteHowl:
1. Why does he hate the sun?
2. Does he hurt his arm deliberately, or is he just very unlucky in that regard?
3. Who's KyoAni?


Ok, I've got 5 more bits of information about my fursona:
11) Like Korro-Sama, he likes the taste of blood. He has been known, under certain circumstances, to succumb to a bloodlust during battle and shoulder his rifle in favour of using teeth and claws to rip throats out
12) He favourite style of dress when he's being casual is a sort of goth-industrial-military-western-cyberpunk theme. Long coats, wide-brimmed hats, knee-high boots, bullet belts, cargo pants, goggles, black leather and spikes.
13) He loves metal and industrial music
14) He loves good food even more, and is very partial to a good bit of smoked salmon or fine cheese.
15) Once you get to know him well, you'll see that Garviel's a very tender and caring individual on the inside who actually likes hugs and kisses :3


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 26, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> 1. What is his rank?
> 2. Who is Jayna?
> 3. What is his favorite drink to make and drink?



1. The father's rank was Major and his brother is a Sargent. Teige is not in the military.
2. Jayna is his twin sister.
3. His favorite drink to make is the Flaming Dr. Pepper. Only because he gets to light the drink on fire.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 26, 2008)

no one asked me questions.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanna play =3

Sheba-
1, Why is your tail short?
2, How old are you?
3, Why don't you like your father?

1, Nargle is half Pembroke Welsh Corgi, and half Barn Owl
2, She's got a corgi face, but her head is roundish like an owl's
3, She looks mostly corgi, but she has wings and a fan of feathers on her stubby corgi bobtail
4, Her fur is a blend of soft fur and feathers, and have barn owl markings.
5, She wears a green collar with a silver jingle bell on it
6, She is in love with a gray cat/white tiger (he hasn't decided which one yet X3)
7, Nargle is TOTALLY addicted to seafood, and sweets
8, She's feral, and I don't think she has an anthro form. She sometimes wobbles around on two legs, though =3
9, Instead of being nocturnal like an owl or diurnal like a dog, she prefers to wake up very very very early when it is still dark, and stay awake all morning/afternoon, and then go to bed somewhat early in the evening
10, She loves snuggles from her lovey, and loves spending time with him more then anything.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 27, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> 1. How does sweat taste to you?
> 2.Wanna have a drink sometime:grinjust joking)
> 3.What kind of hard objects do you punch?


1. It's salty, with an extra flavor that I can't quite pin down, but is luscious.
2. YES YES YES!!!!!!!!! It has been TOO LONG!
3. Walls, the sides of doors, myself, my bed, my floor, myself agian, more walls... that's about it. I also punch Ramen Noodles, but I do that to break them up so I can microwave them.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I wanna play =3
> 
> Sheba-
> 1, Why is your tail short?
> ...


 
1.Has Nargle ever been on Cowboy Bebop:grin:
2.will her collar be green, and red for this christmas season?
3.Can she fly?:grin:


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> 1.Has Nargle ever been on Cowboy Bebop:grin:
> 2.will her collar be green, and red for this christmas season?
> 3.Can she fly?:grin:



1, No, but maybe one of her relatives on her Corgi side has been X3
2, Red and white peppermint stripes =D
3, Oui, she does! She flies all sneaky-like, like and owl, too X3


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm....

1. He only likes Nintendo games.
2. Rick won't look at your eyes, 'cause he's mostly lying. Heh heh...
3. He...was a human once...there's a story about it.
4. He'll most likely will poke you or lightly punch you if he's bored.
5. He likes Pokemon in secret (NOT SECRET ANYMORE!)
6. He hates his muzzle beard, but he leaves it there to look different from other wolves.
7. He's ticklish.
8. He wakes up at 12 PM and goes to sleep at 3 AM.
9. In Smash Bros. Brawl, he mains G&W.
10. He loves WarioWare Smooth Moves.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Hmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

4: Um...he knows that might make him a target here, right?
6: Why? Beards pwn all.
8: Is he ever in a good mode from lack of sleep?


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nevarous said:


> 4: Um...he knows that might make him a target here, right?
> 6: Why? Beards pwn all.
> 8: Is he ever in a good mode from lack of sleep?


 
4. Yeah, but, he won't mind.
6. I know, that one that he has is funny.
8. Yes, he's all laid-back.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I wanna play =3
> 
> Sheba-
> 1, Why is your tail short?
> ...



1. When I was a young pup my home forest caught fire, while escaping a large dead tree burned through and fell. It missed the main part of my body but landed on my tail (which actually used to be longer than usual). My only choices were to burn to death or gnaw my tail off. I gnawed my tail off. Now today it is still fluffy like a regular wolf tail but it is extremely short.

2. In RL i'm 18, but sheba is 3 years old making her 21 in doggy years.

3. My father (in RL too) is a major ass. When I was young (RL) he left when I was 3 months old, never had anything to do with me. Sheba's father was pretty much the same, and he used to abuse her, her mother, and brother.


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 28, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Hmm....
> 
> 1. He only likes Nintendo games.
> 3. He...was a human once...there's a story about it.
> 9. In Smash Bros. Brawl, he mains G&W.




1. Why only Nintendo?
3. What's the story?
9. What is "G&W"?

Also, mine:

1. He was originally a wolf, changed it when I became 18.
2. He was a role playing character in Ragnarok Online.
3. He got his cut at his eye in an airship crash.
4. He was originally a Berzebub clutist.
5. He doesn't really like rave music, but loves shiney things like rave lights.
6. He is albino, but he still got some black for on his tail somehow.
7. If he would be a Yaoi character, he most likely would be "clueless uke".
8. He loves netshirts.
9. His weapon of choise are the "monster claws".
10. He blushes easily.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 29, 2008)

CerberusWhitefur said:


> 1. He was originally a wolf, changed it when I became 18.
> 4. He was originally a Berzebub clutist.
> 10. He blushes easily.


 
1: Is there a story behind this almost magical change?
4: Ever summon any spirits or demons?
10: How easy?


----------



## Seth-the-Fox (Oct 29, 2008)

argh I have no questions either!
(btw almost none of these are true of me...almost)
1. Seth had a dead body in his backyard
2. Seth has killed 302 people
3. Seth is actually a very happy person despite being an assassin.
4. Seth and Chuck Norris got into a fight. Chuck Norris won but it was close.
5. Seth and Chuck Norris train together.
6. Seth likes jokes that have anything to do with blondes, or your mom.
7. Seth's Assassin skill = Amazing.
8. Seth is a fox who only likes vixens, no other species please him.
9. Seth knows where you live. he just won't say because he doesn't feel like it.
10. Seth thinks that people hate him just because he is an assassin.

(ok so none of this is true about me...bite me)


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 29, 2008)

Nevarous said:


> 1: Is there a story behind this almost magical change?
> 4: Ever summon any spirits or demons?
> 10: How easy?



1: Well, not really. I've just felt that wolfs "doesn't suits to me that well" if ya know what I mean, so I've simply changed it.
4: No, he was like just a body guard, his master did those things.
10: Quite easy. It's enough to say something like "You are cute" and his face is all red already.


----------



## Entropy (Oct 29, 2008)

Seth-the-Fox said:


> argh I have no questions either!
> (btw almost none of these are true of me...almost)
> 1. Seth had a dead body in his backyard
> 2. Seth has killed 302 people
> ...


1. What kind of assassinations does he do, who does he assassinate?
2. Really, doesn't he like anyone apart from vixens?
3. Who's the dead guy in his yard?


----------



## Seth-the-Fox (Oct 29, 2008)

To Entropy:
1. He only assassinates people with criminal records he hates too kill innocents(like in assassins creed).
2. He isn't ATTRACTED to anything other than vixens, but he likes too make friends. Even from a different species.
3. Seth had a body in his backyard, but he has killed so much more people than that he doesn't even remember who it was


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 4, 2008)

His real name is Richard Von Whitechest Delawere. Embarassed.
Loves Animal Crossing and Pokemon.
He's mostly always horny, but he hides it with it's sarcastic face.

Any questions?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Are you vain? (Not to be offensive)
2. Are you submissive?
3. Do you want to play a game?



Is a grey cat
Is always here for others
Is alone
Has strong morals
Hates religion
Hates politics
Likes harmony
Likes peace
Likes justice
Loves to eat


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 5, 2008)

1. do you feel the need to lossen up?
2.when in doubt about your morals would you do it anyway?
3. and hating politics and loving peace is sort off ironic in a way dontcha think?

1. Jackory is two years older than me (16 for him)
2. Jackorys fur origianaly had some red in it
3. Jackorys surname seems to change alot for various reason
4. his faverouite surname is actauly foxley
5. Jackory dislikes magic..
6. Jackory dislike fighting off any sort
7. when in doubt Jackory wont
8. Jackory is a full blooded fox during role play with a completely different fur pattern
9. Jackory uses the word feck instead of f*** 
10. Jackory was origionaly a skunk, then for about a week a fox, then both (cause comprimise rocks)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> 1. I probably am a bit, but then again, everyone else seems to agree with me, so i hope it isn't as bad as i think :x
> 2. Extremely <3
> 3. Sure! *happy hand-claps* ... wait... no.... no, i don't....




Not at all, its good to be honest too
Hehe
No games?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 5, 2008)

Just thought I'd revisit Korro, since he seems to have adapted as he interacts with more furries.

1. Very hotheaded during any form of conflict
2. Overly defensive of his personal stance on issues
3. Has an extreme soft-spot for cuteness
4. Seems to always make friends with the people who calmly disagree with him the most.
5. Very nervous almost always
6. Hides all of his deepest emotions
7. Really loves to serve others
8. Has a very hard time really conveying this to others
9. Hates himself with a passion
10. Favors being Maverick for the pure essence of Maverick


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I was worried you were talking about Jigsaw


I have better games than that


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> 8D *prances around* What kinda games? >:3


All sorts, choose and pick.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I know! Ask me more about my fursona :3


Sure~ 

Ummm... 
Favorite foods:
Hobbies:
Interests:
Turn ons:
Turn offs:
Furs you like:
Furs you dislike:
Etc:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *Favorite foods:* Spaghetti Bolognese, Pizza, Lasagna, Strogonoff, Steak...
> *Hobbies:* Playing guitar, mixing/making music, playing SL, watching movies, board games, watching TV cartoons (i.e. family guy, futurama, american dad), cross-dressing, shopping, working with gadgetry and computers, driving (particularly fast, which caused my licence suspension o.o), and playing with... um... toys =^_^=*
> Interests: *Furries, Guys, cars (import and muscle), music, guitars, warm weather, girl's clothing, people with common sense
> *Turn ons: v
> ...


Awesome website. ^_^b


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Also, Korro:
> 1. Am i cute enough to hit your softspot? X3
> 2. Are you submissive?
> 3. Are you obsessive-compulsive?



1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes

EDITED FOR MORE ACCURATE TRUTH

1. Sometimes
2. Extremely, but it is hard for people to understand that trait, so to all appearances, no.
3. Dangerously so... T^T


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> sometimes? :C



Wut? I'm just being honest. There are some pics of you that aren't cute. Just interesting. So, sometimes.
I've only known one person in my lifetime who is cute 24/7, and that's mah Girlfriend. But she's also got a kind of spirited calm about her and unparalleled beauty, so her cuteness is amplified 100 times over. She iz mah luv forevah. ^-^


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 5, 2008)

-Bored:Time to poke people.
-Angry:Must steal something.
-Happy:Must eat candy.
-Sad:Hear music.
-Confused:More people poking.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 9, 2008)

KJ Mars' 10 things about him
1-sex:Male
2-species:Gray Wolf
3-age:19
4-height:5'10"
5-weight:220 pounds
6-fur color:Light greyish/blue
7-occupation:Lumberjack
8-favorite food:CHOCOLATE!!!!!
9-favorite band:Meshuggah
10-orientation:gay


----------



## Dracemia (Nov 15, 2008)

1. He is extremely feminine uke.
2. He's only 17 years old
3. He lost his boyfriend few weeks ago.
4. He feel like want to turn gothic.
5. His fav band is Nightwish
6. He is half-human half-cat with cat ears and a tail.
7. He dye his hair too often that he forgot his own hair colour.
8. He's an atheist.
9. He 'believed' that he has sixth sense.
10. Beside no.6, He's duplicated from my real life.

+_+


----------



## Teracat (Nov 17, 2008)

Questions for kjmars63!
1. How did he get into the lumberjack trade?
2. What kind of ice cream would he buy?
3. Would you say he sleeps all night and he works all day?

As for myself...
1. Is a cheetah. The child of a human father and a were-cheetah mother.
2. Is a musical jack-of-all-trades, with the glaring exception of the accordion.
3. Has an insatiable wanderlust. Left home at 16 for no legitimate reason.
4. Distrusts overly friendly people.
5. Is a Capoeirista.
6. Enjoys karaoke.
7. Maintains a calm and collected demeanor at all times, despite the fact that most of the time he has no idea where he is headed.
8. Would rather walk away than enter a fist fight.
9. Has a small group of friends he would undoubtedly take a bullet for.
10. Likes to sleep outdoors.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 17, 2008)

for Teracat
1 whats his fav place like woods mountains ext..
2 can you run fast like a cheetah
3 do you distrusts me 

for me 
1 he like guns alot but never realy shot a pistol mainly rifles and shotguns
2 he has never been out of the country 
3 is afraid of flying 
4 likes to fight but not out of anger 
5 can ride a horse 
6 bees seem to hunt for him 
7 wants to go to australia but not enuff money for a ship ride 
8 cant paint worth a crap 
9 can track better then a blood hound 
10 can do just about any type of manual labor


----------



## Teracat (Nov 17, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> for Teracat
> 1 whats his fav place like woods mountains ext..
> 2 can you run fast like a cheetah
> 3 do you distrusts me



3. Nope.
2. Yes, but also like a cheetah for short distances. Winded very easily and all.
1. Favorite natural place? Definitely mountains.


----------



## Entropy (Nov 18, 2008)

For Hillbilly Guy:
1) What guns does he own?
2) What does he do about the bees?
3) Is he any good at fixing stuff?


(I've posted 15 points a couple of pages back, go hunt for them if you want to ask me questions )


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 18, 2008)

Entropy said:


> For Hillbilly Guy:
> 1) What guns does he own?
> 2) What does he do about the bees?
> 3) Is he any good at fixing stuff?
> ...


 
1 12ga side-by-side shotgun, .44 revolver, scoped 30.30 winchester leaver action. western guns rock!!!

2 fire, it lookes realy cool when you light a nest on fire thay fly around on fire like sparklers 

3 well he can make something work but doing it right is a nother story he is a real junk yard dog, and no he dont use duck tape

for Entropy 
1 you can handle the cold well but how bout the heat 
2 ever wanted to ride a bull 
3 have you ever pulled your pants down and slid on the ice


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 19, 2008)

His real name is Richard Von Whitechest Delawere. Embarassed.
Loves Animal Crossing and Pokemon.
He's mostly always horny, but he hides it with it's sarcastic face.

-Bored:Time to poke people.
-Angry:Must steal something.
-Happy:Must eat candy.
-Sad:Hear music.
-Confused:More people poking.

Heh, ask something.


----------

